# Crystal Jewel



## John Rogers

Three questions in regards to the Crystal Jewel.
1. Who owned her.?

2. Who was at fault for the collision.?

3. And was she totaled.?


----------



## billyboy

not sure about the owners John. (marsat2 may be able to tell you that) Both captains were at fault for steaming too fast in the fog. Crystal jewel had her midship section rebuilt in rotterdam i believe. in fact she could still be around somewhere under a different name. Bet someone on this site will be able to tell you more. will e-mail you a couple of pics John. Drop me your e-mail address. Meeching man also knows a bit about this incident. My father was mate on the Tug at that time, Marsat2 was deck crew.


----------



## John Rogers

Thanks for the offer of the pictures William, I dont realy need them I was just wondering whos fault it was after looking at the horrific pictures in the Gallery,very sad for the daughter to loose her life. Thanks again for the offer.
John


----------



## Dave Edge

John, This was something of a cause celebre at the time being one of the first and best known 'radar assisted collisions'. If I remember correctly each 'sighted' the other on radar and each had the other fine on the opposite bow. Given that the "Crystal Jewel" was hit on the port side I assume she had the "British Aviator" fine to port and the Aviator had her fine to starboard. Each then made a succession of small alterations to increase the passing distance, presumably the Jewel to starboard, the Aviator to port. "Crystal Jewel" was owned by Sugar Line, part of Tate & Lyle. I have posted a photo of her at Calcutta after repairs in the 'cargo ship' gallery.


----------



## marsat2

Yes, you got it all just about right. When the Meeching got the call she was laying up near the Marine workshops at Newhaven and had almost completed a bit of a service on her main engines.
My father was mate on the Meeching at the time and I was a Deckhand. Paddy Pringle was skipper at that moment, she virtualy had two crews in fact,and the call came through roughly about 0930 to 1000hrs. My father had nipped home to get something, and Paddy asked me to jump on my Motorbike and go get him with great haste. This I did and broke a few road rules in the bargain.
The Meeching was underway very quickly, I remember looking in the engine room doorway to see the engineer still securing the rocker covers on one of the main engines thats how short a notice we got. We actualy took Dr. Alexander, the port doctor out with us to tend to the Capt of Crystal Jewel. you are correct in your theory of the Capt of the Jewel jumping from the bridge wing onto the main deck and breaking both of his legs. By the time we got out there they had already transfered him to the Tanker as I feel they thought that the Jewel was at risk of sinking. Thus poor old Dr. Alexander had the task of scaling the pilot ladder up the side of the Tanker, which was empty at the time so he had a fair climb. 
I could go on for ages ith this story but I think you have enough to on with for now. Cheers...JIM


----------



## John Rogers

Thanks for the story Jim.
John


----------



## MikeBalchin

Just joined this site.
I was an apprentice on the Jewel (my first ship almost 1 year to the date I joined)when we had the collision.
She was owned by Sugar Line which was linked to Athel Line and Tate&Lyle
She wasn't totalled and after repair was back in service.
Both skippers were blamed for the collision. A radar assisted collision was the verdict.


----------



## treeve

*Sugar Line*

What I have, on my web pages
http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/crys1.htm

At official investigations which were held in London on February, 19th, 1962, both captains were suspended for 12 months Owners of CRYSTAL JEWEL made a claim against the owners of BRITISH AVIATOR. The case was considered in the Admiralty Court on October 5th and 6th, 1964. Guilt was laid on both vessels, and liabilities were awarded 60% to BRITISH AVIATOR and 40% to CRYSTAL JEWEL. The appeal of the owners of BRITISH AVIATOR was considered in the Appeal court March, 1965. The Court resolved, that the responsibility should be distributed equally.

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## MikeBalchin

Thanks Raymond
Strange to see the Jewel whole again.


----------



## glancon

Does anyone have any pictures of the Crystal Bell. I sailed in her in Feb of 1956 when she was fairly new.

Glancon


----------



## treeve

Hi Glancon, PM me you email and I will send you a picture of Crystal Bell.
see
http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/crys1.htm
All best, Raymond


----------



## PollY Anna

Hi Treeve 

Just running off thread a bit but were the Crystal Jewel / Cube / Bell sister ships I see they were all built at different yards but was it all to the same design


----------



## slick

All,
I travelled to Liverpool to join I think the Trelyon and sat opposite a rather nice lady who it turned out was the wife of the Captain of the British Aviator, she was understandably subdued, a Polish name seems to ring a bell.
The phrase "***ulative turn" seems to stir memories and wasn't the collision the source of the notorious Rule 16 Annexe.
Yours aye,
Slick


----------



## treeve

I can only assume they were to the same design, 
the appearance is just so. 

All Polish women are nice ...


----------



## treeve

Got your PM - glad that you like the pictures, Glancon;
Anyone else would like pictures, just send me your email address.


----------



## mclean

Polly Anna,according to my 1963 LLoyds Register all identical together with ...Crown..Diamond.. and Gem. Colin


----------



## PollY Anna

Thanks for that mclean & treeve

Ron


----------



## athinai

''Crystal Crown.'', Was my Worst Ship and that was well over 40 years ago., and I've been on many over the years.,


----------



## treeve

What was the worst about Crystal Crown, Athinai?


----------



## James MacDonald

My first trip to sea was on the British Comet as Deck boy on the 29th of May 1963 from Finnart. The Captain was Capt S Butler ,who was involved in the collision with the Crystal Jewel when master of the British Aviator. This mustve been his first command after that tragic collision in the Channel .


----------



## PollY Anna

athinai

I bet it was the crew it's never the ship you can sail on the same ship on her next trip and it will be completely different trip.

Regards Ron


----------



## athinai

Hi Treeve, Thanks for coming back., Yep Crystal Crown was a bit of a disaster, it was my one and only Ship where there were little ''Cliques,'' I wasn't much of a Drinker so the Code seemed to be.,'' IF YOUR FLYNN YOUR'E IN but if your '' Trout '' ( If you are Trout you're out ). I paid off the ship and left the Company, what a relief., and what a waist of 2 months and 21 days. Must say From that time on Everything was Great and most enjoyable, with Wonderful Memories., would'nt have missed it for anything.


----------



## treeve

Thanks Athinai, always interested to hear of experiences. My father always
used to be on about "ruddy clicks" ... he served in all three forces and he
used to say that at sea it was all too concentrated in one tin can. 
I always found it best to be true to yourself; no good towing the line
just to be accepted. Not easy on a ship, I have no doubt.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## athinai

Polly Anna, 
Sorry Should have addressed you also in my reply to Treeve, ''You got it in one.''

Regards/


----------



## PollY Anna

Athinai

It's OK I had the same experience on one of GSNC and for the same reasons (Drink).

So I know where you are coming from

Regards Ron


----------



## Marc Foxall

HELLO !!!!! Any of you lot still on here ?????

My name is Marcus Foxall and I live in Sydney,Australia.
My father , Alastair "Alec" Franics Foxall (6th Nov 1933- 10th Nov 2001) served on the Crystal Jewel .
Bear with me here , ok ?

SLICK - the Polish man was *not *the skipper of the BA , but of the *CJ.*

Funny thing about we British - we don't talk much about pain , do we? 
That was the case in our house : my late father did not speak of the CJ.
Except once - and not to me.

Every Friday , I used to go to La Sainte Union baths in The Avenue , Southampton.
One night - I'm guessing it was 1971/72 - my father picked me up.We went to the offices of Southampton solicitors , Paris,Smith and Randall.

He was asked questions about the CJ disaster.
What ? Well , I do not fully recall - my eyes were red with chlorine and I recall dozing off !
I have no idea why he was being queried .
But- there is absolutely NO DOUBT in my 48 year-old mind about this - the questions WERE about the CJ.
So many years after not only the event but also the enquiry - why ??
I can only speculate-compensation claim ? I don't know .

Anyway , you know how age makes you more curious about the past ?
Well , a few years back I wrote to the Maritime board in Southampton(exact org name ? Dunno - but they are omewhere off London Road).
My heavens , the need for the catharsis was *very , very powerful*.
The lady I dealt with was quite wonderful - she sent me , promptly and free of charge , the enquiry's report . There was - to my relief - not ONE reference to my late father.
Which means , he must have been off-watch , asleep in his bunk and entirely blameless (was surprised thoiugh that such reports don't list the ship's company-why would that be??).
Such a relief - catharsis - but still puzzled why my late,eccentric old mum
told me the colloision happened in the Great Lakes (where my Dad did indeed was for a time).

I was curious to lear that this incident had a big effect on RADAR rules.

If anyone knew my father , please get in touch !

Marcus Foxall


----------



## tonymilne

Hey, Marc, 
I remember your Dad, and your Mum, and you, even.
get in touch
[email protected]


----------



## GordonD

I served my time as an apprentice with Tate and Lyle on these ships and tell you they were not great feeders and had some pretty miserable runs.

Although they were all built to haul sugar to the UK they were actually bulk tramps and would crawl around the world looking to move anything that came their way. 

For example I spent a whole Summer moving gypsum from the Bras D'Or lakes in Cape Breton to Montreal. Because this was considered by the Canadians to be coasting all our freezers were sealed and the supplies had to be obtained locally. Well the company felt it had already provisioned the ship so limited funds were available to buy more - i have never been able to face mutton ever since.

Of course when we finally went back deep sea the freezers were reopened and the almost 6 month old stuff was served up


----------



## Binnacle

Crystal Jewel completed 9/56
69 Renamed Meltmi
74 " Natbay
77 " Jeta
Disposal BU Pusan 17/7/79
Source - Miramar Ship Index


----------



## muldonaich

if memory serves me right butler was the masters name on b a brgds kev.


----------



## matthew flinders

marsat2 said:


> .... you are correct in your theory of the Capt of the Jewel jumping from the bridge wing onto the main deck and breaking both of his legs.


I believ that, sadly, the master's wife was on board and died in this collision.


----------



## muldonaich

i thought it was his daughter but i could be wrong rgds kev.


----------



## Pampas

The night of the collision was VERY thick fog, We were coast hopping on a yatch off bolt head the vis was about 30 feet. Apprenticed at Silley Cox,Falmouth docks worked on the Aviator doing bow rebuild. If I recall I think the CJ`s Masters wife or daughter was thrown on to the deck of the Aviator. Long time ago so might not be correct. Gordon


----------



## GordonD

matthew flinders said:


> I believ that, sadly, the master's wife was on board and died in this collision.


It was the wife. She was in the Captain's cabin knitting and the tanker (unladen with very high bow) rammed the Jewell right on the midship's housing. Story was it ran right over her.

As I recall the story the fog was heavy and they did not see each other until the last moment. They were going to pass starboard to starboard but saw each other on radar and made small incremental course alterations which were not detected on either side - as said earlier the court's opinion was they would not have been able to collide without the assistance of radar.


----------



## John Gillespie

MikeBalchin said:


> Just joined this site.
> I was an apprentice on the Jewel (my first ship almost 1 year to the date I joined)when we had the collision.
> She was owned by Sugar Line which was linked to Athel Line and Tate&Lyle
> She wasn't totalled and after repair was back in service.
> Both skippers were blamed for the collision. A radar assisted collision was the verdict.


Mike,
My cousin,George Coyle, was the other apprentice.
I met him during summer,he is keeping well
Regards
John


----------



## billyboy

The Captain of the Crystal Jewel i think was Polish. Name of Ankiskowski (spelling?)
It was his daughter of 15 years who was with him on that voyage. it was her treat as she had just finished at finishing school.
At the impact the captain jumped from the bridge breaking both legs in the process. his daughter was fataly injured and her legs were all but severed.
My late Father was mate on the tug Meeching that towed the ship into Seaford bay where she was beached. Oldest Brother went out to her with the local undertaker and oxy Acetaline gear to cut the body free. My other Brother (marsat2) was ab on the tug Meeching at that time.


----------



## Cutsplice

I was on a radar course in L,pool and the master of the CJ at the time of the incident was also on the course. Prior to starting the course we were all informed that he was attending also and asked not to mention the CJ&BA incident, there were 10 of us on the course and we did not mention it. Having done numerous radar courses that was the only one where radar assisted collisions were never mentioned, always the CJ and BA plus the Andria Doria and Stockholm was referred to.
If my memory is correct the master of the Crystal Jewel had been a Polish submarine commander during WW2 and later entered the MN, he was a very quiet man but appeared to be a highly professional seaman. He was very friendly guy but did not converse much with the rest of us, but always greeted all of us each morning and said goodbye to us all in the evening, it was obvious he was carrying a heavy burden, I felt for him and his sad experience it must have been very difficult for him under the cir***stances.


----------



## CaptainJohnMerrick

I joined the Crystal Jewel in Rotterdam during the repairs and sailed as the mate of the ship. Later becoming Master of her. I therefore have a reasonably good knowledge of the whole affair. I served on her on three different occasions and later transferred to the Trinity House Pilots (Gravesend out). I have various photos of the damage, the repair work and later shots of the ship on the great lakes where I also piloted her (on a B licence) Anybody interested or involved?


----------



## Frank P

Welcome onboard John, new photos are always interesting to see.

Cheers Frank


----------



## PeterDD

Attached is a plot of the collision.


----------



## japottinger

Crystal Cube was built by Scotts' at Greenock, the first sugar bulk carrier.


----------



## cassas

You are correct Capt Anczykowski was the master of the Jewel and it was his Daughter that was killed. I sailed with him in the 50s and he was a gentleman.
cassas


----------



## Amandamanx

My Dad was on-board the Crystal Jewel when it was hit, he was a Galley Boy, he said it was the Captains Daughter that was killed


----------



## George Bis

Amandamanx said:


> My Dad was on-board the Crystal Jewel when it was hit, he was a Galley Boy, he said it was the Captains Daughter that was killed


This would be the famous "radar assisted collision" with the "British Aviator" which was always quoted in Radar Observer & Radar Simulator courses. Apparently the two ships met up later and there was great joking of "I think we have met before" 
Apparently the O/Ms daughter was asleep in the Masters cabin when the "Aviator" ploughed right into it and killed her. Her father was on the wing of the bridge and rather than be killed himself jumped for his life and broke both legs. This was what I was told when I worked for Sugar Line if there are any faults I apologise.


----------



## George Bis

cassas said:


> You are correct Capt Anczykowski was the master of the Jewel and it was his Daughter that was killed. I sailed with him in the 50s and he was a gentleman.
> cassas


I never met him but he was in the personal office when I was with Sugar Line He was well spoken off.


----------



## Wallace Slough

This collision reminds me of an event in my past which fortunately ended well, but could have been disastrous. I was second mate on a Matson line freighter and we were headed down the coast from San Francisco to LA in dense fog at sea speed. I was the watch officer with the master on the bridge when we "sighted" a vessel on the opposite course about 3 or 4 degrees on our starboard bow at a distance of about 15 miles. I plotted his course and found it to be reciprocal to our own and recommended to the master that we make a large course change to starboard. The master who was a very experienced seaman overruled my recommendation and made a small course alteration to port. I continued to plot the other ships course and realized very soon that the other ship had made a course alteration to starboard and we were now on a collision course. I then emphatically told the captain that we had to make a very large course alteration to starboard which he agreed to. Subsequent plotting showed that the other ship fortunately maintained her original course alteration to starboard and we passed uneventfully.


----------



## George Bis

Wallace Slough said:


> This collision reminds me of an event in my past which fortunately ended well, but could have been disastrous. I was second mate on a Matson line freighter and we were headed down the coast from San Francisco to LA in dense fog at sea speed. I was the watch officer with the master on the bridge when we "sighted" a vessel on the opposite course about 3 or 4 degrees on our starboard bow at a distance of about 15 miles. I plotted his course and found it to be reciprocal to our own and recommended to the master that we make a large course change to starboard. The master who was a very experienced seaman overruled my recommendation and made a small course alteration to port. I continued to plot the other ships course and realized very soon that the other ship had made a course alteration to starboard and we were now on a collision course. I then emphatically told the captain that we had to make a very large course alteration to starboard which he agreed to. Subsequent plotting showed that the other ship fortunately maintained her original course alteration to starboard and we passed uneventfully.


Glad it came out well for you. I was on watch in misty conditions of the Danish cost and was much alarmed to see on the radar a small object dead ahead approaching rapidly. Jumping from the radar I was greatly relieved to see that it was a flock of geese coming at us!


----------



## Manchester

Anyone onboard Crystal Jewel when we went through hurricane "Cleo" in 1965. I joined in November 1964 and left in May 65. We were sailing from Mazatlan to Gydinia with a full cargo of grain.

Whilst in the Caribbean we were caught up in a gale and as an OBS reporting ship we reported the local conditions to the UK Met Office every 6 hours. They continued to send out charts showing calm seas for the next 24 hrs. Finally they decided we were in a storm and also put hurricane "Cleo" on the same track astern of us. Having managed to put the ship head to the wind, the eye of the hurricane went straight through us.

I remember on the bridge the barograph was stuck on the very bottom of the scale for several hours. (Presumably lower than 950mb if that's the bottom range of a typical barograph.


----------



## George Bis

Sounds a trip and a half! A little bit before my time but I was on the Jewel's sister, the Sugar Importer and we hit a hurricane approaching the Channel in Jan.1974. In 12 years at sea I never saw the equal. We hove-to for about 12 hours and every time she dug her nose into the ocean we thought "hope the bow stays on"
When I was on the Sugar Producer the first time we were an OBS ship and I can remember coding messages. Do you know when they started doing this as I never heard of after that voyage in 1972.

One bit of doggerel I picked up on SN was " the Crystal Jewel' s out of fuel, the Crystal Crown has broken down, the Crystal Cube is out of lube. Have a nice day!


----------



## Manchester

George Bis said:


> Sounds a trip and a half! A little bit before my time but I was on the Jewel's sister, the Sugar Importer and we hit a hurricane approaching the Channel in Jan.1974. In 12 years at sea I never saw the equal. We hove-to for about 12 hours and every time she dug her nose into the ocean we thought "hope the bow stays on"
> When I was on the Sugar Producer the first time we were an OBS ship and I can remember coding messages. Do you know when they started doing this as I never heard of after that voyage in 1972.
> 
> One bit of doggerel I picked up on SN was " the Crystal Jewel' s out of fuel, the Crystal Crown has broken down, the Crystal Cube is out of lube. Have a nice day!


Not sure when OBS came in but it was a voluntary thing. Seems every ship I joined had it.


----------

